# Подсчет трафика

## zoldor_x3

Народ, подскажите хорошую програмку для подсчета трафика. 

И как правильно распределить трафик по клиентам. У меня на серваке стоит squid, я так думаю, что можно в нем рапределить сколько кто качать будет... 

Вопросы возможно глупые, но просто в Linux'e я недавно ...

----------

## HAH

вот здесь глянь можь че присмотришь:

http://www.nixp.ru/soft/network_traf

----------

## ManJak

iptables

писать на каждого юзеря цепочку и смотреть там.

----------

## ba

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> iptables
> 
> писать на каждого юзеря цепочку и смотреть там.

 

неудобно, лучше свой плагин к ulogd написать, либо свою считалку на libipq(так ее вроде)

----------

## Azik

www.netams.com

Считает как по libipq, так и по ulog. Предоставляет квоты, есть вроде бы как и web-интерфейс. Но будет сложно ;). Очень.

----------

## zoldor_x3

ООоо netams подходит ! А есть конфиг для примера посмотреть.... И я так понял ему Apache нужен для отображения статистики ... Если кто сталкивался расскажите поподробнее

----------

## Azik

Апач ему совсем не нужен (если только не выкладывать статистику в виде html). Я остановился на нем, но ввиду неготовности моего роутера про тестирование пока ничего сказать не могу. Кстати на сайте производителя есть ebuild (версия 3.2.3) для него.

Есть несколько ключевых моментов - через что проводить учет (через libpcap, ip_queue или ULOG), куда складировать статистику (mysql лучше всего), собственно, как проводить учет (повременка, по трафику).

Если проводить по ip_queue (должна быть поддержка в ядре), то правила для файервола становятся практически бесполезными, т.е. разрешенный трафик пойдет на программу, а до запрещающих правил пакеты не дойдут - программа не возвращает их назад системе. ULOG появился сравнительно недавно, про него ничего плохого сказать не могу  :Smile: , вроде бы этот метод лишен недостатков предыдущего, т.е. пакеты управляются файерволом, все разрешенное паралелльно посылается и на программу с пометкой ULOG.

----------

## zoldor_x3

Вроде настроил! Статистику ведет, поставил всеже апач для отображения html'ки. Все вроде отлично... Только один косяк победить не могу! Эта прога еще позволяет выдовать квоты на трафик, а как эту квоту грамотно настроит я пока не могу вкурить... Разработчик по этому поводу мануал совсем сырой выложил. Если кто знает раскажите что нужно делать... Квоты вроде есть, но после того как разрешенное колличество метров кончается юзверь один хрен продолжает качать порнуху....

----------

## ManJak

Скажу честно, что сейчас считаю по iptables, но смотрю в сторону:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-367685.html

```

squid v3

```

И считать будет удобней, как доделают, и траф экономить, и юзвери могут не дергать, что прокси надо настраивать =)

Посмотрим, что получится, пока решил подождать, вроде, не очень долго осталось!  :Razz: 

ибо, уже squid-3.0.PRE3  :Razz: 

А там и считать будет проще и проксить =)

Всех туда и нат не нужен (только для экзотики, т.к. еще не дочитал до конца, времени нет, отвлекают)

----------

